# smbd high CPU utilization



## SnackMasterX (Feb 4, 2016)

Hello,

Before getting too deep into the post, please let me know if this seems like something I should file a bug report to address. My primary reason for posting in the forums first is to see if this is either a known issue, a configuration issue, or if others are seeing this issue as well. I've tried searching the forum, bugzilla and google but can't find anything specific for FreeBSD, only some of the variants which don't match my environment close enough to effectively use for troubleshooting.

I'm seeing high CPU utilization when performing file copy operations from my samba share to my windows server, and they always seem to hang at 322kb copied from my samba share to my local system. When the copy hangs I can use `top` and watch CPU utilization for smbd climb to 100% where it will just sit for a while. If I wait long enough, then I will receive an error from Windows stating there "an unexpected network error has occurred" and smbd will no longer be at 100%. Alternately, if I cancel the copy operation from the windows side then I will watch smbd stay at 100% for some time before eventually returning to normal.

That said, I don't seem to have any issues copying data to the samba share from my Windows Server. I can also access data on the zpool from FreeBSD. I have tried restarting the samba server and even the entire FreeBSD system, but the behavior seems to remain unchanged.

Environment:
FreeBSD 10.2-p9 (only functions are ZFS and SMB/NFS)
Samba 4.3.3
Windows Server 2012 R2 (fully updated)

I've configured samba for AD user authentication which seems to be working flawlessly. I am using a domain user to perform my testing

I used google and a lot of web sites until I finally managed to get this working, so it wouldn't surprise me if this behavior was somehow due to a poorly configured smb4.conf so please let me know if this seems sane or if you can make any recommendations for cleaning this up:


```
[global]

  case sensitive = yes
  unix extensions = no
  nt acl support = yes
  inherit acls = no
  map acl inherit = yes

       netbios name = HOSTNAME
       security = ADS
       workgroup = REALM
       realm = REALM.LOCAL
       socket options = TCP_NODELAY IPTOS_LOWDELAY SO_RCVBUF=131072 SO_SNDBUF=131072
       use sendfile = true

       log file = /var/log/samba43/log.%m
       log level = 1
       max log size = 50

       dedicated keytab file = /etc/krb5.keytab
       kerberos method = secrets and keytab

       idmap config * : backend = tdb
       idmap config * : range = 100000-299999
       idmap config REALM : backend = rid
       idmap config REALM : range = 10000-99999

       winbind separator = +
       winbind use default domain = yes
       winbind enum users  = yes
       winbind enum groups = yes
       winbind use default domain = yes
       winbind refresh tickets = yes



[storage]
   comment = Storage Share
   path = /transition/storage
   available = yes
   browsable = yes
   read only = no
   public = no
   guest ok = no
   writable = yes
   force group = "Domain Users"
   directory mask = 0770
   force directory mode = 0770
   create mask = 0660
   force create mode = 0660
```

So all of the above stated, any ideas on what I could do next to address the high CPU utilization for smbd when performing copy operations from the samba share to my windows server?


----------



## SnackMasterX (Feb 5, 2016)

Filed PR 206953 to track issue.


----------



## ab2k (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi,

1. You have said to a local system ? are you are running it in VM ? Or you using different servers ?
2. Please post your /boot/loader.conf and /etc/sysctl.conf.
3. How you use ZFS on your server - controller & configuration for the disks of ZFS. Hope you are not using it on RAID ENABLED controller card.
4. If you don't using RAID enabled card run `zpool scrub *YOUR POOL NAME*` to be sure that ZFS is okay.


----------



## SnackMasterX (Feb 8, 2016)

Hello,

So the system running ZFS is running on top of ESXi 5.5 and I've allocated plenty of resources to it in anticipation of heavy resource utilization. I am still planning to rebuild the zpool in the near future when I get more disks and some SSDs for L2ARC. Currently it is running 4x 2TB disks in RAID Z, no hardware controller in place.

/boot/loader.conf

```
geom_mirror_load="YES"
kern.geom.label.gptid.enable="0"
zfs_load="YES"
```

/etc/sysctl.conf

```
# $FreeBSD: releng/10.2/etc/sysctl.conf 112200 2003-03-13 18:43:50Z mux $
#
#  This file is read when going to multi-user and its contents piped thru
#  ``sysctl'' to adjust kernel values.  ``man 5 sysctl.conf'' for details.
#

# Uncomment this to prevent users from seeing information about processes that
# are being run under another UID.
#security.bsd.see_other_uids=0
```

So I didn't think about it until now, but I did a ZFS RAID 1 for the root filesystem, although it doesn't have dedup/compression enabled like my zpool I created. I do have a scrub running although since this was a brand new zpool, I imagine that will come back clean.

Since I can move data around locally on the FreeBSD box, should I create an additional hard disk, format with ext4 and move data to that and see if the windows host can read data? Normally I wouldn't consider the filesystem being a possible cause for something not working but I've seen bugs which only seem to happen when compression is enabled on ZFS, though I don't believe my version is impacted.

Let me know if you need anything else from me, thanks!


----------



## ab2k (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi,

Thanks for posting config files. I think high CPU usage is coming from your design of this server (ESXi). As you have said above on one of zpools you are using deduplication - it's very hungry for resources. I can say more - ZFS is designed to run on clear hardware, not in VM environment. If it's coming for a great file server with a plenty of storage space with deduplication option turned on -  bet it must be only to be run on CLEAR hardware, not in VM.

BTW, how many GB of RAM you have aligned per 1 TB for storage? Additionally can you tell me how is your SWAP is used at this moment?


----------



## SnackMasterX (Feb 9, 2016)

So I've dedicated 4 cores on this ESXi box to the VM along with 32GB of RAM, all reserved. Right now I've only got about 6TB of storage so cutting it close on RAM.

That said, I did move a small file (around 500kb) to the root volume which is also ZFS but no dedup/compression enabled and experienced the same issue. The issue is also specific to samba, not ZFS.

Since it sounds like ZFS is strongly suspected of being the problem, I'm going to create a virtual disk with ext4 to test this. If ZFS is the problem, then I should have no problems copying the data off the ext4 partition. If ZFS is not the problem, I suspect the symptoms will remain unchanged and the file copy will hang at 322kb.

I'll post an update later today.


----------



## SnackMasterX (Feb 9, 2016)

So I'll start with this, I'm a newbie to FreeBSD.

Turns out ext4 was not really an option, so I created a UFS partition following these steps and moved my file over to that and attempted to perform the same steps as mentioned earlier with no change in results. The copy operation still hangs at 322kb transferred and smbd still spikes to 100% before eventually dying.

Any idea what else I can try?

Thanks!


----------



## ab2k (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi again,

Seems the problem not with the filesystems. I bet it's coming from ESXi. BTW, did you installed VMWare tools or how it's called?


----------



## SnackMasterX (Feb 9, 2016)

Why do you think this is a VM issue vs a samba issue? Samba seems to be the only thing that's broken. Are there any logs I can try checking?

I find it highly unlikely that FreeBSD running in a VM would break samba and only samba, if anything it should just be slow because it's not on dedicated hardware. That aside, we aren't dealing with any kind of driver issue here.


----------



## ab2k (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi again, did you tried to install VMWare tools for FreeBSD ? I am not sure, but maybe it needs some drivers to be installed to work correctly...

Addition: VM or net/samba43 - which one is generating a problem there is very hard to say - you are using it in virtual environment. But I may say you only one thing - if you want to do a good working file server with ZFS and add an deduplication you must surelly do it on real hardware, bad idea to do it in virtual environment.


----------



## SnackMasterX (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm sorry but I just can't accept that FreeBSD running in a VM is the root cause for this specific issue.

VMWare ESXi is used widely in the industry and I've never seen this type of issue, just because it was running in a VM.

I understand that running what I'm doing in a VM has performance implications, but I'm not seeing a performance problem, I'm seeing bug behavior. I also know quite a few people who are doing exactly what I'm doing on less powerful hardware, so I doubt it's an issue of being starved for performance.

Lets focus on addressing this from a samba standpoint and take a look at some logs instead of blaming other products for samba not working.


----------



## ab2k (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi,

I never told you that FreeBSD can't be run in VM. I have a lot of virtualized servers under FreeBSD (most of them for webhosting, monitoring, mail things), but none of them using Samba, just because file server that's an specific task and if you want ZFS - it's more than specific task. Noone virtualizing it. Just because if anything going wrong - noone will be able to help you - too complicated.

Okay, please answer all those questions and mask away your ip's (if they are public, don't mask local ones).

1. Did you installed VMWare Tools ?
2. Post your full `dmesg` output (reboot system and get an output)
3. Post your /etc/rc.conf
4. How you configured network at your host system (ESXi) (NAT, bridge, etc)

UPDATE: You tried to get that file by network ? Or you copying it around VM's ? And btw, Windows server 2012 is the other VM (did you turned off it's own file sharing ) ?


----------



## SnackMasterX (Feb 10, 2016)

1. Yes, VMWare tools is installed.

2. /etc/rc.conf below:

```
root@Atlas:~ # cat /etc/rc.conf
hostname="Atlas"
ifconfig_em0="inet XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX netmask XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX"
defaultrouter="XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX"
sshd_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
zfs_enable="YES"
winbindd_enable=YES
samba_server_enable=YES

ntpd_enable="YES"
ntpdate_enable="YES"

root@Atlas:~ #
```

3. dmesg output:

```
root@Atlas:~ # dmesg
Copyright (c) 1992-2015 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE-p9 #0: Thu Jan 14 01:32:46 UTC 2016
    root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 3.4.1 (tags/RELEASE_34/dot1-final 208032) 20140512
link_elf_obj: symbol IF_ADDR_LOCK undefined
KLD file vmxnet.ko - could not finalize loading
CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5450  @ 3.00GHz (2992.50-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x1067a  Family=0x6  Model=0x17  Stepping=10
  Features=0x1fa3fbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,DTS,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT>
  Features2=0x8c282201<SSE3,SSSE3,CX16,SSE4.1,x2APIC,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,HV>
  AMD Features=0x20100800<SYSCALL,NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  TSC: P-state invariant
Hypervisor: Origin = "VMwareVMware"
real memory  = 34359738368 (32768 MB)
avail memory = 33290559488 (31748 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <PTLTD          APIC  >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s)
cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  2
cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  3
MADT: Forcing active-low polarity and level trigger for SCI
ioapic0 <Version 1.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
random: <Software, Yarrow> initialized
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <INTEL 440BX> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1008-0x100b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 7.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel PIIX4 UDMA33 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0x1060-0x106f at device 7.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci0
ata1: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci0
pci0: <bridge> at device 7.3 (no driver attached)
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x1070-0x107f mem 0xec000000-0xefffffff,0xfe000000-0xfe7fffff irq 16 at device 15.0 on pci0
vgapci0: Boot video device
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 17.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Legacy Network Connection 1.0.6> port 0x2000-0x203f mem 0xfd5c0000-0xfd5dffff,0xfdff0000-0xfdffffff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci2
em0: Ethernet address: 00:0c:29:3f:df:c5
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 21.0 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
mpt0: <LSILogic SAS/SATA Adapter> port 0x4000-0x40ff mem 0xfd4ec000-0xfd4effff,0xfd4f0000-0xfd4fffff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci3
mpt0: MPI Version=1.5.0.0
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 21.1 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 21.2 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
pcib6: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 21.3 on pci0
pci6: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib6
pcib7: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 21.4 on pci0
pci7: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib7
pcib8: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 21.5 on pci0
pci8: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib8
pcib9: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 21.6 on pci0
pci9: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib9
pcib10: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 21.7 on pci0
pci10: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib10
pcib11: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 22.0 on pci0
pci11: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib11
pcib12: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 22.1 on pci0
pci12: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib12
pcib13: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 22.2 on pci0
pci13: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib13
pcib14: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 22.3 on pci0
pci14: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib14
pcib15: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 22.4 on pci0
pci15: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib15
pcib16: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 22.5 on pci0
pci16: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib16
pcib17: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 22.6 on pci0
pci17: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib17
pcib18: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 22.7 on pci0
pci18: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib18
pcib19: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 23.0 on pci0
pci19: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib19
pcib20: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 23.1 on pci0
pci20: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib20
pcib21: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 23.2 on pci0
pci21: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib21
pcib22: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 23.3 on pci0
pci22: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib22
pcib23: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 23.4 on pci0
pci23: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib23
pcib24: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 23.5 on pci0
pci24: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib24
pcib25: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 23.6 on pci0
pci25: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib25
pcib26: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 23.7 on pci0
pci26: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib26
pcib27: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 24.0 on pci0
pci27: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib27
pcib28: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 24.1 on pci0
pci28: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib28
pcib29: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 24.2 on pci0
pci29: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib29
pcib30: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 24.3 on pci0
pci30: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib30
pcib31: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 24.4 on pci0
pci31: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib31
pcib32: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 24.5 on pci0
pci32: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib32
pcib33: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 24.6 on pci0
pci33: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib33
pcib34: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 24.7 on pci0
pci34: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib34
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model IntelliMouse, device ID 3
ppc0: <Parallel port> port 0x378-0x37b irq 7 on acpi0
ppc0: Generic chipset (NIBBLE-only) in COMPATIBLE mode
ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc0
lpt0: <Printer> on ppbus0
lpt0: Interrupt-driven port
ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
uart1: <16550 or compatible> port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on acpi0
fdc0: <floppy drive controller> port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fd0: <1440-KB 3.5" drive> on fdc0 drive 0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xc7fff,0xc8000-0xc8fff,0xdc000-0xdffff,0xe0000-0xe7fff on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ZFS filesystem version: 5
ZFS storage pool version: features support (5000)
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
random: unblocking device.
cd0 at ata1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <NECVMWar VMware IDE CDR10 1.00> Removable CD-ROM SCSI device
cd0: Serial Number 10000000000000000001
cd0: 33.300MB/s transfers (UDMA2, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 65534bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
cd0: quirks=0x40<RETRY_BUSY>
da0 at mpt0 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
da0: <VMware Virtual disk 1.0> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-2 device
da0: 300.000MB/s transfers
da0: Command Queueing enabled
da0: 61440MB (125829120 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 7832C)
da0: quirks=0x40<RETRY_BUSY>
da1 at mpt0 bus 0 scbus2 target 1 lun 0
da1: <VMware Virtual disk 1.0> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-2 device
da1: 300.000MB/s transfers
da1: Command Queueing enabled
da1: 61440MB (125829120 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 7832C)
da1: quirks=0x40<RETRY_BUSY>
da2 at mpt0 bus 0 scbus2 target 2 lun 0
da2: <ATA WDC WD20EARX-00P AB51> Fixed Direct Access SPC-3 SCSI device
da2: Serial Number      WD-WCAZAC344823
da2: 300.000MB/s transfers
da2: Command Queueing enabled
da2: 1907729MB (3907029168 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 243201C)
da2: quirks=0x8<4K>
da3 at mpt0 bus 0 scbus2 target 3 lun 0
da3: <ATA WDC WD20EARX-00P AB51> Fixed Direct Access SPC-3 SCSI device
da3: Serial Number      WD-WMAZA8770304
da3: 300.000MB/s transfers
da3: Command Queueing enabled
da3: 1907729MB (3907029168 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 243201C)
da3: quirks=0x8<4K>
da4 at mpt0 bus 0 scbus2 target 4 lun 0
da4: <ATA WDC WD20EARX-00P AB51> Fixed Direct Access SPC-3 SCSI device
da4: Serial Number      WD-WMAZA8688500
da4: 300.000MB/s transfers
da4: Command Queueing enabled
da4: 1907729MB (3907029168 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 243201C)
da4: quirks=0x8<4K>
da5 at mpt0 bus 0 scbus2 target 5 lun 0
da5: <ATA WDC WD20EARX-00P AB51> Fixed Direct Access SPC-3 SCSI device
da5: Serial Number      WD-WMAZA8712990
da5: 300.000MB/s transfers
da5: Command Queueing enabled
da5: 1907729MB (3907029168 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 243201C)
da5: quirks=0x8<4K>
da6 at mpt0 bus 0 scbus2 target 6 lun 0
da6: <VMware Virtual disk 1.0> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-2 device
da6: 300.000MB/s transfers
da6: Command Queueing enabled
da6: 8192MB (16777216 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 1044C)
da6: quirks=0x40<RETRY_BUSY>
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
GEOM: da2: the primary GPT table is corrupt or invalid.
GEOM: da2: using the secondary instead -- recovery strongly advised.
GEOM: da3: the primary GPT table is corrupt or invalid.
GEOM: da3: using the secondary instead -- recovery strongly advised.
GEOM: da4: the primary GPT table is corrupt or invalid.
GEOM: da4: using the secondary instead -- recovery strongly advised.
GEOM: da5: the primary GPT table is corrupt or invalid.
GEOM: da5: using the secondary instead -- recovery strongly advised.
GEOM_MIRROR: Device mirror/swap launched (2/2).
GEOM: diskid/DISK-%20%20%20%20%20WD-WCAZAC344823: the primary GPT table is corrupt or invalid.
GEOM: diskid/DISK-%20%20%20%20%20WD-WCAZAC344823: using the secondary instead -- recovery strongly advised.
GEOM: diskid/DISK-%20%20%20%20%20WD-WMAZA8770304: the primary GPT table is corrupt or invalid.
GEOM: diskid/DISK-%20%20%20%20%20WD-WMAZA8770304: using the secondary instead -- recovery strongly advised.
GEOM: diskid/DISK-%20%20%20%20%20WD-WMAZA8688500: the primary GPT table is corrupt or invalid.
GEOM: diskid/DISK-%20%20%20%20%20WD-WMAZA8688500: using the secondary instead -- recovery strongly advised.
GEOM: diskid/DISK-%20%20%20%20%20WD-WMAZA8712990: the primary GPT table is corrupt or invalid.
GEOM: diskid/DISK-%20%20%20%20%20WD-WMAZA8712990: using the secondary instead -- recovery strongly advised.
Trying to mount root from zfs:zroot/ROOT/default []...
VMware memory control driver initialized
root@Atlas:~ #
```

4. I have it setup as a bridge and assigned a static IP.

I've used WinSCP to pull some needed data off the zpool while I try to figure out how to fix samba.


----------



## SnackMasterX (Feb 10, 2016)

So I had the console up and noticed some messages spamming that a log file was not creating due to a folder missing. Created the folder and grabbed the following log:


```
root@Atlas:~ # cat /var/log/samba43/log.XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX
[2016/02/10 13:49:05.643688,  3] ../source3/smbd/oplock.c:1308(init_oplocks)
  init_oplocks: initializing messages.
[2016/02/10 13:49:05.643982,  3] ../source3/smbd/process.c:1880(process_smb)
  Transaction 0 of length 159 (0 toread)
[2016/02/10 13:49:05.644040,  3] ../source3/smbd/process.c:1490(switch_message)
  switch message SMBnegprot (pid 733) conn 0x0
[2016/02/10 13:49:05.646705,  3] ../source3/smbd/negprot.c:575(reply_negprot)
  Requested protocol [PC NETWORK PROGRAM 1.0]
[2016/02/10 13:49:05.646745,  3] ../source3/smbd/negprot.c:575(reply_negprot)
  Requested protocol [LANMAN1.0]
[2016/02/10 13:49:05.646799,  3] ../source3/smbd/negprot.c:575(reply_negprot)
  Requested protocol [Windows for Workgroups 3.1a]
[2016/02/10 13:49:05.646828,  3] ../source3/smbd/negprot.c:575(reply_negprot)
  Requested protocol [LM1.2X002]
[2016/02/10 13:49:05.646857,  3] ../source3/smbd/negprot.c:575(reply_negprot)
  Requested protocol [LANMAN2.1]
[2016/02/10 13:49:05.646886,  3] ../source3/smbd/negprot.c:575(reply_negprot)
  Requested protocol [NT LM 0.12]
[2016/02/10 13:49:05.646943,  3] ../source3/smbd/negprot.c:575(reply_negprot)
  Requested protocol [SMB 2.002]
[2016/02/10 13:49:05.646971,  3] ../source3/smbd/negprot.c:575(reply_negprot)
  Requested protocol [SMB 2.???]
[2016/02/10 13:49:05.647442,  3] ../source3/smbd/smb2_negprot.c:269(smbd_smb2_request_process_negprot)
  Selected protocol SMB2_FF
[2016/02/10 13:49:05.649667,  3] ../auth/gensec/gensec_start.c:899(gensec_register)
  GENSEC backend 'gssapi_spnego' registered
[2016/02/10 13:49:05.649725,  3] ../auth/gensec/gensec_start.c:899(gensec_register)
  GENSEC backend 'gssapi_krb5' registered
[2016/02/10 13:49:05.649755,  3] ../auth/gensec/gensec_start.c:899(gensec_register)
  GENSEC backend 'gssapi_krb5_sasl' registered
[2016/02/10 13:49:05.649789,  3] ../auth/gensec/gensec_start.c:899(gensec_register)
  GENSEC backend 'spnego' registered
[2016/02/10 13:49:05.649834,  3] ../auth/gensec/gensec_start.c:899(gensec_register)
  GENSEC backend 'schannel' registered
[2016/02/10 13:49:05.649869,  3] ../auth/gensec/gensec_start.c:899(gensec_register)
  GENSEC backend 'naclrpc_as_system' registered
[2016/02/10 13:49:05.649916,  3] ../auth/gensec/gensec_start.c:899(gensec_register)
  GENSEC backend 'sasl-EXTERNAL' registered
[2016/02/10 13:49:05.649949,  3] ../auth/gensec/gensec_start.c:899(gensec_register)
  GENSEC backend 'ntlmssp' registered
[2016/02/10 13:49:05.650004,  3] ../auth/gensec/gensec_start.c:899(gensec_register)
  GENSEC backend 'http_basic' registered
[2016/02/10 13:49:05.650039,  3] ../auth/gensec/gensec_start.c:899(gensec_register)
  GENSEC backend 'http_ntlm' registered
[2016/02/10 13:49:05.650096,  3] ../auth/gensec/gensec_start.c:899(gensec_register)
  GENSEC backend 'krb5' registered
[2016/02/10 13:49:05.650125,  3] ../auth/gensec/gensec_start.c:899(gensec_register)
  GENSEC backend 'fake_gssapi_krb5' registered
[2016/02/10 13:49:05.785454,  3] ../source3/smbd/negprot.c:683(reply_negprot)
  Selected protocol SMB 2.???
[2016/02/10 13:49:05.785961,  3] ../source3/smbd/smb2_negprot.c:269(smbd_smb2_request_process_negprot)
  Selected protocol SMB3_02
[2016/02/10 13:49:06.026856,  3] ../auth/kerberos/kerberos_pac.c:387(kerberos_decode_pac)
  Found account name from PAC: Administrator []
[2016/02/10 13:49:06.026915,  3] ../source3/auth/user_krb5.c:51(get_user_from_kerberos_info)
  Kerberos ticket principal name is [Administrator@DOMAIN.LOCAL]
[2016/02/10 13:49:06.035475,  3] ../source3/param/loadparm.c:3720(lp_load_ex)
  lp_load_ex: refreshing parameters
[2016/02/10 13:49:06.035742,  3] ../source3/param/loadparm.c:565(init_globals)
  Initialising global parameters
[2016/02/10 13:49:06.035954,  3] ../source3/param/loadparm.c:2656(lp_do_section)
  Processing section "[global]"
[2016/02/10 13:49:06.036613,  2] ../source3/param/loadparm.c:2673(lp_do_section)
  Processing section "[testshare]"
[2016/02/10 13:49:06.036763,  2] ../source3/param/loadparm.c:2673(lp_do_section)
  Processing section "[storage]"
[2016/02/10 13:49:06.036983,  3] ../source3/param/loadparm.c:1574(lp_add_ipc)
  adding IPC service
[2016/02/10 13:49:06.039147,  3] ../source3/smbd/password.c:144(register_homes_share)
  Adding homes service for user 'DOMAIN+administrator' using home directory: '/home/DOMAIN/administrator'
[2016/02/10 13:49:06.040492,  3] ../source3/lib/access.c:338(allow_access)
  Allowed connection from XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX (XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX)
[2016/02/10 13:49:06.040627,  3] ../source3/smbd/service.c:614(make_connection_snum)
  Connect path is '/tmp' for service [IPC$]
[2016/02/10 13:49:06.040701,  3] ../source3/smbd/vfs.c:113(vfs_init_default)
  Initialising default vfs hooks
[2016/02/10 13:49:06.040923,  3] ../source3/smbd/vfs.c:139(vfs_init_custom)
  Initialising custom vfs hooks from [/[Default VFS]/]
[2016/02/10 13:49:06.041230,  3] ../source3/smbd/service.c:864(make_connection_snum)
  XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX (ipv4:XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX:62817) connect to service IPC$ initially as user DOMAIN+administrator (uid=10500, gid=10513) (pid 733)
[2016/02/10 13:49:06.043999,  3] ../source3/rpc_server/srv_pipe.c:614(api_pipe_bind_req)
  api_pipe_bind_req: wkssvc -> wkssvc rpc service
[2016/02/10 13:49:06.044059,  3] ../source3/rpc_server/srv_pipe.c:344(check_bind_req)
  check_bind_req for wkssvc
[2016/02/10 13:49:06.044095,  3] ../source3/rpc_server/srv_pipe.c:351(check_bind_req)
  check_bind_req: wkssvc -> wkssvc rpc service
[2016/02/10 13:49:06.044733,  3] ../source3/rpc_server/srv_pipe.c:1260(api_rpcTNP)
  api_rpcTNP: rpc command: WKSSVC_NETWKSTAGETINFO
[2016/02/10 13:49:06.069072,  3] ../source3/rpc_server/srv_pipe.c:614(api_pipe_bind_req)
  api_pipe_bind_req: srvsvc -> srvsvc rpc service
[2016/02/10 13:49:06.069176,  3] ../source3/rpc_server/srv_pipe.c:344(check_bind_req)
  check_bind_req for srvsvc
[2016/02/10 13:49:06.069213,  3] ../source3/rpc_server/srv_pipe.c:351(check_bind_req)
  check_bind_req: srvsvc -> srvsvc rpc service
[2016/02/10 13:49:06.069772,  3] ../source3/rpc_server/srv_pipe.c:1260(api_rpcTNP)
  api_rpcTNP: rpc command: SRVSVC_NETSRVGETINFO
[2016/02/10 13:49:06.310243,  3] ../source3/rpc_server/srv_pipe.c:614(api_pipe_bind_req)
  api_pipe_bind_req: srvsvc -> srvsvc rpc service
[2016/02/10 13:49:06.310425,  3] ../source3/rpc_server/srv_pipe.c:344(check_bind_req)
  check_bind_req for srvsvc
[2016/02/10 13:49:06.310463,  3] ../source3/rpc_server/srv_pipe.c:351(check_bind_req)
  check_bind_req: srvsvc -> srvsvc rpc service
[2016/02/10 13:49:06.311395,  3] ../source3/rpc_server/srv_pipe.c:1260(api_rpcTNP)
  api_rpcTNP: rpc command: SRVSVC_NETSHAREENUMALL
[2016/02/10 13:49:08.664323,  3] ../source3/lib/access.c:338(allow_access)
  Allowed connection from XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX (XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX)
[2016/02/10 13:49:08.664722,  3] ../source3/smbd/service.c:614(make_connection_snum)
  Connect path is '/samba/testshare' for service [testshare]
[2016/02/10 13:49:08.664821,  3] ../source3/smbd/vfs.c:113(vfs_init_default)
  Initialising default vfs hooks
[2016/02/10 13:49:08.664855,  3] ../source3/smbd/vfs.c:139(vfs_init_custom)
  Initialising custom vfs hooks from [/[Default VFS]/]
[2016/02/10 13:49:08.665419,  2] ../source3/smbd/service.c:864(make_connection_snum)
  XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX (ipv4:XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX:62817) connect to service testshare initially as user DOMAIN+administrator (uid=10500, gid=10513) (pid 733)
[2016/02/10 13:49:08.669194,  3] ../source3/rpc_server/srv_pipe.c:614(api_pipe_bind_req)
  api_pipe_bind_req: srvsvc -> srvsvc rpc service
[2016/02/10 13:49:08.669236,  3] ../source3/rpc_server/srv_pipe.c:344(check_bind_req)
  check_bind_req for srvsvc
[2016/02/10 13:49:08.669266,  3] ../source3/rpc_server/srv_pipe.c:351(check_bind_req)
  check_bind_req: srvsvc -> srvsvc rpc service
[2016/02/10 13:49:08.669911,  3] ../source3/rpc_server/srv_pipe.c:1260(api_rpcTNP)
  api_rpcTNP: rpc command: SRVSVC_NETSHAREGETINFO
[2016/02/10 13:49:08.708136,  3] ../source3/smbd/smb2_notify.c:250(smbd_smb2_notify_send)
  smbd_smb2_notify_send: notify change called on ., filter = FILE_NAME|DIR_NAME|ATTRIBUTES|LAST_WRITE, recursive = 0
[2016/02/10 13:49:08.748397,  3] ../source3/smbd/dir.c:628(dptr_create)
  creating new dirptr 0 for path ., expect_close = 0
[2016/02/10 13:49:08.748743,  3] ../source3/smbd/dir.c:1187(smbd_dirptr_get_entry)
  smbd_dirptr_get_entry mask=[*] found . fname=. (.)
[2016/02/10 13:49:08.749142,  3] ../source3/smbd/dir.c:1187(smbd_dirptr_get_entry)
  smbd_dirptr_get_entry mask=[*] found .. fname=.. (..)
[2016/02/10 13:49:08.749241,  3] ../source3/smbd/dir.c:1187(smbd_dirptr_get_entry)
  smbd_dirptr_get_entry mask=[*] found WinMD5.exe fname=WinMD5.exe (WinMD5.exe)
[2016/02/10 13:49:08.749330,  3] ../source3/smbd/dir.c:1187(smbd_dirptr_get_entry)
  smbd_dirptr_get_entry mask=[*] found New Text Document.txt fname=New Text Document.txt (New Text Document.txt)
[2016/02/10 13:49:15.070376,  3] ../source3/smbd/trans2.c:3250(smbd_do_qfsinfo)
  smbd_do_qfsinfo: level = 1007
[2016/02/10 13:49:15.073148,  3] ../source3/lib/sysquotas.c:433(sys_get_quota)
  sys_get_vfs_quota() failed for mntpath[.] bdev[(null)] qtype[2] id[10500]: Operation not supported
[2016/02/10 13:49:15.073269,  3] ../source3/lib/sysquotas.c:433(sys_get_quota)
  sys_get_vfs_quota() failed for mntpath[.] bdev[(null)] qtype[4] id[10513]: Operation not supported
[2016/02/10 13:49:15.077433,  2] ../source3/smbd/open.c:1005(open_file)
  DOMAIN+administrator opened file WinMD5.exe read=Yes write=No (numopen=3)
[2016/02/10 13:49:15.078532,  1] ../source3/modules/vfs_posixacl.c:172(smb_ace_to_internal)
  ACL tag type ACL_EVERYONE. FreeBSD with ZFS? Use 'vfs objects = zfsacl'
[2016/02/10 13:49:15.078607,  3] ../source3/smbd/nttrans.c:1965(smbd_do_query_security_desc)
  smbd_do_query_security_desc: sd_size = 20.
[2016/02/10 13:49:15.081621,  3] ../source3/smbd/trans2.c:3250(smbd_do_qfsinfo)
  smbd_do_qfsinfo: level = 1001
[2016/02/10 13:49:15.081697,  3] ../source3/smbd/trans2.c:3250(smbd_do_qfsinfo)
  smbd_do_qfsinfo: level = 1005
[2016/02/10 13:49:15.082718,  2] ../source3/modules/vfs_default.c:1396(vfswrap_fsctl)
  vfswrap_fsctl (0x94264): Currently not implemented.
[2016/02/10 13:49:15.131276,  3] ../source3/smbd/smb2_read.c:261(smb2_sendfile_send_data)
  send_file_readX: sendfile sent zero bytes falling back to the normal read: WinMD5.exe
[2016/02/10 13:49:15.142069,  3] ../source3/smbd/smb2_read.c:261(smb2_sendfile_send_data)
  send_file_readX: sendfile sent zero bytes falling back to the normal read: WinMD5.exe
[2016/02/10 13:50:18.143824,  0] ../source3/smbd/reply.c:3161(fake_sendfile)
  write_data failed for client ipv4:XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX:62817. Error Connection reset by peer
[2016/02/10 13:50:18.144239,  0] ../source3/smbd/smb2_read.c:290(smb2_sendfile_send_data)
  smb2_sendfile_send_data: fake_sendfile failed for file WinMD5.exe (Connection reset by peer) for client ipv4:XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX:62817. Terminating
[2016/02/10 13:50:18.145315,  2] ../source3/smbd/close.c:780(close_normal_file)
  DOMAIN+administrator closed file WinMD5.exe (numopen=2) NT_STATUS_OK
[2016/02/10 13:50:18.145923,  3] ../source3/smbd/service.c:1140(close_cnum)
  XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX (ipv4:XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX:62817) closed connection to service IPC$
[2016/02/10 13:50:18.146097,  2] ../source3/smbd/service.c:1140(close_cnum)
  XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX (ipv4:XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX:62817) closed connection to service testshare
[2016/02/10 13:50:18.147612,  3] ../source3/smbd/server_exit.c:252(exit_server_common)
  Server exit (NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_RESET)
[2016/02/10 13:50:18.159584,  3] ../source3/smbd/oplock.c:1308(init_oplocks)
  init_oplocks: initializing messages.
[2016/02/10 13:50:18.159798,  3] ../source3/smbd/process.c:1880(process_smb)
  Transaction 0 of length 112 (0 toread)
[2016/02/10 13:50:18.160198,  3] ../source3/smbd/smb2_negprot.c:269(smbd_smb2_request_process_negprot)
  Selected protocol SMB3_02
[2016/02/10 13:50:18.163034,  3] ../auth/gensec/gensec_start.c:899(gensec_register)
  GENSEC backend 'gssapi_spnego' registered
[2016/02/10 13:50:18.163078,  3] ../auth/gensec/gensec_start.c:899(gensec_register)
  GENSEC backend 'gssapi_krb5' registered
[2016/02/10 13:50:18.163108,  3] ../auth/gensec/gensec_start.c:899(gensec_register)
  GENSEC backend 'gssapi_krb5_sasl' registered
[2016/02/10 13:50:18.163143,  3] ../auth/gensec/gensec_start.c:899(gensec_register)
  GENSEC backend 'spnego' registered
[2016/02/10 13:50:18.163224,  3] ../auth/gensec/gensec_start.c:899(gensec_register)
  GENSEC backend 'schannel' registered
[2016/02/10 13:50:18.163260,  3] ../auth/gensec/gensec_start.c:899(gensec_register)
  GENSEC backend 'naclrpc_as_system' registered
[2016/02/10 13:50:18.163293,  3] ../auth/gensec/gensec_start.c:899(gensec_register)
  GENSEC backend 'sasl-EXTERNAL' registered
[2016/02/10 13:50:18.163335,  3] ../auth/gensec/gensec_start.c:899(gensec_register)
  GENSEC backend 'ntlmssp' registered
[2016/02/10 13:50:18.163406,  3] ../auth/gensec/gensec_start.c:899(gensec_register)
  GENSEC backend 'http_basic' registered
[2016/02/10 13:50:18.163441,  3] ../auth/gensec/gensec_start.c:899(gensec_register)
  GENSEC backend 'http_ntlm' registered
[2016/02/10 13:50:18.163474,  3] ../auth/gensec/gensec_start.c:899(gensec_register)
  GENSEC backend 'krb5' registered
[2016/02/10 13:50:18.163503,  3] ../auth/gensec/gensec_start.c:899(gensec_register)
  GENSEC backend 'fake_gssapi_krb5' registered
[2016/02/10 13:50:18.415847,  3] ../auth/kerberos/kerberos_pac.c:387(kerberos_decode_pac)
  Found account name from PAC: Administrator []
[2016/02/10 13:50:18.415952,  3] ../source3/auth/user_krb5.c:51(get_user_from_kerberos_info)
  Kerberos ticket principal name is [Administrator@DOMAIN.LOCAL]
[2016/02/10 13:50:18.418862,  3] ../source3/param/loadparm.c:3720(lp_load_ex)
  lp_load_ex: refreshing parameters
[2016/02/10 13:50:18.419071,  3] ../source3/param/loadparm.c:565(init_globals)
  Initialising global parameters
[2016/02/10 13:50:18.419334,  3] ../source3/param/loadparm.c:2656(lp_do_section)
  Processing section "[global]"
[2016/02/10 13:50:18.419986,  2] ../source3/param/loadparm.c:2673(lp_do_section)
  Processing section "[testshare]"
[2016/02/10 13:50:18.420135,  2] ../source3/param/loadparm.c:2673(lp_do_section)
  Processing section "[storage]"
[2016/02/10 13:50:18.420366,  3] ../source3/param/loadparm.c:1574(lp_add_ipc)
  adding IPC service
[2016/02/10 13:50:18.422066,  3] ../source3/smbd/password.c:144(register_homes_share)
  Adding homes service for user 'DOMAIN+administrator' using home directory: '/home/DOMAIN/administrator'
[2016/02/10 13:50:18.423240,  3] ../source3/lib/access.c:338(allow_access)
  Allowed connection from XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX (XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX)
[2016/02/10 13:50:18.423406,  3] ../source3/smbd/service.c:614(make_connection_snum)
  Connect path is '/samba/testshare' for service [testshare]
[2016/02/10 13:50:18.423495,  3] ../source3/smbd/vfs.c:113(vfs_init_default)
  Initialising default vfs hooks
[2016/02/10 13:50:18.423660,  3] ../source3/smbd/vfs.c:139(vfs_init_custom)
  Initialising custom vfs hooks from [/[Default VFS]/]
[2016/02/10 13:50:18.424003,  2] ../source3/smbd/service.c:864(make_connection_snum)
  XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX (ipv4:XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX:62823) connect to service testshare initially as user DOMAIN+administrator (uid=10500, gid=10513) (pid 738)
[2016/02/10 13:50:18.425720,  3] ../source3/smbd/smb2_notify.c:250(smbd_smb2_notify_send)
  smbd_smb2_notify_send: notify change called on ., filter = FILE_NAME|DIR_NAME, recursive = 1
[2016/02/10 13:50:18.522387,  2] ../source3/smbd/open.c:1005(open_file)
  DOMAIN+administrator opened file WinMD5.exe read=No write=No (numopen=2)
[2016/02/10 13:50:18.523093,  2] ../source3/smbd/close.c:780(close_normal_file)
  DOMAIN+administrator closed file WinMD5.exe (numopen=1) NT_STATUS_OK
[2016/02/10 13:50:18.523958,  2] ../source3/smbd/open.c:1005(open_file)
  DOMAIN+administrator opened file WinMD5.exe read=Yes write=No (numopen=2)
[2016/02/10 13:50:19.175577,  3] ../source3/smbd/dir.c:628(dptr_create)
  creating new dirptr 0 for path ., expect_close = 0
[2016/02/10 13:50:19.175740,  3] ../source3/smbd/dir.c:1187(smbd_dirptr_get_entry)
  smbd_dirptr_get_entry mask=[*] found . fname=. (.)
[2016/02/10 13:50:19.175848,  3] ../source3/smbd/dir.c:1187(smbd_dirptr_get_entry)
  smbd_dirptr_get_entry mask=[*] found .. fname=.. (..)
[2016/02/10 13:50:19.175916,  3] ../source3/smbd/dir.c:1187(smbd_dirptr_get_entry)
  smbd_dirptr_get_entry mask=[*] found WinMD5.exe fname=WinMD5.exe (WinMD5.exe)
[2016/02/10 13:50:19.176023,  3] ../source3/smbd/dir.c:1187(smbd_dirptr_get_entry)
  smbd_dirptr_get_entry mask=[*] found New Text Document.txt fname=New Text Document.txt (New Text Document.txt)
[2016/02/10 13:50:34.534637,  2] ../source3/smbd/close.c:780(close_normal_file)
  DOMAIN+administrator closed file WinMD5.exe (numopen=2) NT_STATUS_OK
root@Atlas:~ #
```

I saw this message pop across the console when the transfer finally failed:

```
Line 161:   smb2_sendfile_send_data: fake_sendfile failed for file WinMD5.exe (Connection reset by peer) for client ipv4:XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX:62817. Terminating
```

Not sure if this helps point us in a better direction.


----------



## ab2k (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi again,

As you have said before you have a first VM Windows 2012 Server.  With AD functionality it will do few shares and will have file-sharing turned on by default - you are trying to mix it with a second virtual machine with a FreeBSD and Samba ON - just tell me - what you want from this ? You really think it will work ? they are both using one port and one address to distribute files on one ethernet adapter - how it will work ? you have bridged it!

Windows 2012 Server (with it's smartscreen on) will stop you from downloading WinMD5.exe.

And more - here your logs - you have a problems

```
GEOM: da2: the primary GPT table is corrupt or invalid.
GEOM: da2: using the secondary instead -- recovery strongly advised.
GEOM: da3: the primary GPT table is corrupt or invalid.
GEOM: da3: using the secondary instead -- recovery strongly advised.
GEOM: da4: the primary GPT table is corrupt or invalid.
GEOM: da4: using the secondary instead -- recovery strongly advised.
GEOM: da5: the primary GPT table is corrupt or invalid.
GEOM: da5: using the secondary instead -- recovery strongly advised.
GEOM_MIRROR: Device mirror/swap launched (2/2).
GEOM: diskid/DISK-%20%20%20%20%20WD-WCAZAC344823: the primary GPT table is corrupt or invalid.
GEOM: diskid/DISK-%20%20%20%20%20WD-WCAZAC344823: using the secondary instead -- recovery strongly advised.
GEOM: diskid/DISK-%20%20%20%20%20WD-WMAZA8770304: the primary GPT table is corrupt or invalid.
GEOM: diskid/DISK-%20%20%20%20%20WD-WMAZA8770304: using the secondary instead -- recovery strongly advised.
GEOM: diskid/DISK-%20%20%20%20%20WD-WMAZA8688500: the primary GPT table is corrupt or invalid.
GEOM: diskid/DISK-%20%20%20%20%20WD-WMAZA8688500: using the secondary instead -- recovery strongly advised.
GEOM: diskid/DISK-%20%20%20%20%20WD-WMAZA8712990: the primary GPT table is corrupt or invalid.
GEOM: diskid/DISK-%20%20%20%20%20WD-WMAZA8712990: using the secondary instead -- recovery strongly advised.
Trying to mount root from zfs:zroot/ROOT/default []...
```


----------



## SnackMasterX (Feb 11, 2016)

Hello,

So I checked SmartScreen under Action Center on the Windows Server and it is indeed disabled, where did you see it being enabled?

Regarding the bridged network adapters... I've known "bridged" to have several meanings. This article from VMWare might help give some insight into what they mean by "bridged" network.

As far as how I think it will work? I've seen several environments where people are running hundreds of VMs off a single ESXi box... I'm trying to run around 5 on something that can easily handle over 20. ESXi is designed for enterprise deployment, they just happen to have a free version available on their web site. If you've never messed around with ESXi, I strongly recommend giving it a shot, a great learning opportunity 

As for the GEOM messages, I would think that the zpool scrub would have caught something, and if this was a ZFS issue then my previous test of moving data to a UFS partition would have allowed me to copy the data to my windows host. Further, if this was a ZFS issue, I think I would have been unsuccessful in copying data from my zpool to the UFS partition, let alone using SCP to pull data off my zpool over to windows. I think it's safe to say we can set the ZFS variable to rest for troubleshooting this one 


```
root@Atlas:~ # zpool status
  pool: transition
 state: ONLINE
  scan: scrub repaired 0 in 0h6m with 0 errors on Mon Feb  8 08:05:27 2016
config:

  NAME  STATE  READ WRITE CKSUM
  transition  ONLINE  0  0  0
  raidz1-0  ONLINE  0  0  0
  da2  ONLINE  0  0  0
  da3  ONLINE  0  0  0
  da4  ONLINE  0  0  0
  da5  ONLINE  0  0  0

errors: No known data errors

  pool: zroot
 state: ONLINE
  scan: none requested
config:

  NAME  STATE  READ WRITE CKSUM
  zroot  ONLINE  0  0  0
  mirror-0  ONLINE  0  0  0
  da0p3  ONLINE  0  0  0
  da1p3  ONLINE  0  0  0

errors: No known data errors
root@Atlas:~ #
```

Now all that said, if those messages mean something that the scrub didn't tell me, please let me know so I can get a new thread created to address the ZFS issue separately from the samba issue being discussed in this thread.


----------



## SnackMasterX (Feb 11, 2016)

I actually missed the part last night when I responded where you mentioned the VMs having "one address" - yes they are sharing an ethernet adapter but in a virtual environment, that means nothing. Each VM has it's own IP address and even their own unique MAC address.


----------



## EnioRM (Jun 5, 2016)

Hello all.

I have almost the same problem. Sometimes users when they will copy one or more files between folders or shares, I saw some samba processes eating 100% CPU, and the LOG show:


```
[2016/06/04 20:36:36.210180,  3] ../source3/smbd/smb2_read.c:261(smb2_sendfile_send_data)
send_file_readX: sendfile sent zero bytes falling back to the normal read: folder/somefile.jpg
```

And in messages I saw:


```
Jun  4 20:37:38 samba smbd[74371]: [2016/06/04 20:37:38.387444,  0] ../source3/smbd/smb2_read.c:290(smb2_sendfile_send_data)
Jun  4 20:37:38 samba smbd[74371]:   smb2_sendfile_send_data: fake_sendfile failed for file folder/somefile.jpg (Connection reset by peer) for client ipv4:192.168.0.40:64346. Terminating
```


In tests, when I activate "use sendfiles=yes" in smb.conf, this errors occurs. But if I set "use sendfile" to no (default), the same files can be copied.

Maybe a trouble with Samba "use sendfile" directive?

Using: FreeBSD 10.3 Stable x64
Samba 4.4 (standalone mode) installed from ports
UFS filesystems with ACLs

This is port options, almost all in default

```
===> The following configuration options are available for samba44-4.4.3_1:
     ACL_SUPPORT=on: File system ACL support
     ADS=off: Active Directory client support
     AD_DC=off: Active Directory Domain Controller support
     CUPS=off: CUPS printing system support
     DEBUG=on: With debug information in the binaries
     DEVELOPER=off: With development support
     DNSUPDATE=off: Dynamic DNS update (require ADS)
     DOCS=on: Build and/or install documentation
     EXP_MODULES=off: Experimental modules
     FAM=on: File Alteration Monitor support
     LDAP=off: LDAP client support
     MANPAGES=off: Build manpages from DOCBOOK templates
     PTHREADPOOL=on: Pthread pool
     QUOTAS=off: Disk quota support
     SYSLOG=on: Syslog logging support
     UTMP=on: UTMP accounting support
====> Options available for the radio DNS: you can only select none or one of them
     NSUPDATE=off: Use samba NSUPDATE utility for AD DC
     BIND99=off: Use bind99 as AD DC DNS server frontend
     BIND910=off: Use bind910 as AD DC DNS server frontend
====> Options available for the radio ZEROCONF: you can only select none or one of them
     AVAHI=off: Zeroconf support via Avahi
     MDNSRESPONDER=off: Zeroconf support via mDNSResponder
```


best wishes


----------



## dewarrn1 (Jul 1, 2016)

I can corroborate what EnioRM reported — my Samba 4.3.9 performance rebounded when I set "use sendfiles=no" instead of "yes".


```
10.3-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE #0 r297264: Fri Mar 25 02:10:02 UTC 2016
```


----------



## Rust (Jul 19, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm about to deploy a FreeBSD instance for testing with Samba and found this thread while looking for potential problems. Since this is a replicable issue, did anyone file a bug report with the Samba team yet? Any updates are appreciated.


----------



## RedShift1 (Dec 10, 2017)

I've had problems with "use sendfile" too. In my case, trying to start VMware Workstation virtual machines from a Samba share would fail with a message "The operation on file ...vmdk" failed (Retry/Continue/Cancel). In the Windows eventlog I see from source Mup event ID 139: "{Delayed Write Failed} Windows was unable to save all the data for the file \\server\VMs\vmware.log; the data has been lost. This error may be caused by network connectivity issues. Please try to save this file elsewhere.".

After setting "use sendfile = no", the virtual machine started without problems from the Samba share and there were no "delayed write failed" messages in the Windows eventlog.


freebsd-version: 11.1-RELEASE-p6
pkg info samba46: samba46-4.6.8


----------

